# Russian Tortoise Indoor Habitat



## pandapple5 (Jan 9, 2017)

I recently adopted a russian tortoise and I do not know much about this species. I started taking care of the tortoise due to inadequate care from my in laws. He is housed in 2.5x1 foot reptile tank and I know this is horrible housing for a tortoise. Outdoor housing isn't much of an option either. What is the best indoor housing habitat for a russian tortoise? I kind of want to stray away from reptile tanks as I've heard the glass walls stress out the tortoise. 
Can anyone give me some DIY tips for a habitat? I also want to start taking the tortoise out in the backyard for a few hours a day so he can have open space for a little while. Is it safe to have my tortoise roam on the grass in 65-70 degree weather for an hour-three hours?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Small stresses torts, not necessarily the glass. For a Russian tortoise you need as big as possible. Most will say a minimum of 8x4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 9, 2017)

It is the temperature on the ground that is important, not the air temp. You need a temperature gun to measure it. Natural heat and sunshine is good if you can supply it at this time of year in a safe place. 
A big bookcase or two, lying on its back and with the shelves knocked out is a good starting place for an enclosure. You can line it with a shower curtain or similar plastic sheeting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 9, 2017)

As has been said, the enclosure section is full of good ideas.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 9, 2017)

U can buy or buy a good sized and looking bookshelf and knock out all the "shelves" and place it on the back and bamm Russian tort enclosure make sure it is at least 3x6


----------



## Alex Z (Jan 10, 2017)

You can build a tort table out of wood...I have used plywood for all my enclosures and they are holding up well...I paid an average of 40bucks for the sheet and cuts...if you have the space go big russians are quite active too..atleast it should be 5x3..biggest 4x8..get yourself che heaters 100 watt..a powerson with uvb output.basking area should 90degrees cool side 70 the lowest...hydrate it 3x a week...they put out urates..its a glue like substance...keep a fresh water dish everyday..they maybe an arid species but they need water...they only eat veggies .you can add legs out of 2x4 for more comfort on your back and keeping the tort away from a draft...make the walls as high as 16in and add in 5in of substrate ...topsoil with 30% playsand..they love to bury themselves too..they love mustard and collard greens..a spring mix..no spinach..


----------



## Melanie S. (Jan 29, 2017)

An easy and inexpensive Russian enclosure that me and my Squishy Boris have grown to like is a plastic kiddie pool. I got one for him about a year ago, and it was a sizable upgrade from the bookcase I had him in. I personally had a really hard time finding old furniture like bookcases and entertainment centers to meet his needs, so I've given up on that and I'll be keeping him in the kiddie pool until I move this spring, then I will likely build a tortoise table and use the pool as an outdoor enclosure with chicken wire or something similar to cover the top from the dangers of the outdoors.
I have a Russian as well, and I keep his substrate damp by watering his plants (he has live plants in his substrate in several places) and daily mistings of the enclosure.
Another perk to the kiddie pool is my Squishy Boris CAN'T CLIMB OUT! I had a serious problem in his first few months where he would attempt to leave his enclosure daily....Sometimes successfully, other times not so much. Just another thing to keep in mind with whatever enclosure you decide on, Russians can be quite the escape artists....
Happy tortoise keeping


----------

